# Age?



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Approximately how old is a goldfish when you buy them in the store?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

it depends on where and when the store go the fish


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well is there a certian age that they have to be before they can be sold , like cats and dogs, or does it just depend on there size?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

its usually size wise and most fish have different growth rates. if they are in high demand they may send them in smaller than usual.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fish are rarly restricted like dogs and cats. In most cases they dont have to be weaned from their parents. There are some breeds like discus that do need to stay with their parents for awhile after birth but most fish are better off pulled from their parents after birth. Sellers can collect more for the larger fish but it does cost them more to hold on to them that long. As far as feeder fish go. It can be anywhere from a 2 months up. The mass breeders know the water temps and foods to feed to make them grow as fast as they can. They are not worried about longterm health. If you are looking at fancy or koi to buy. Some koi can be years old when they are sold. Those can be sold for literally thousands of dollars though. The average is probably a few months.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok thanks.


----------

